# Hiawatha Arrow almost done!



## Alan W (Jun 10, 2018)

Many thanks to all that helped with info and parts. 
A smile from a pile.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 11, 2018)

Looking good enjoy riding it!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah I'm super jealous, I could never afford to have an arrow unless I found one that someone didnt know what they had, but I do enjoy looking at yours and all the others, and props to you for riding it, most of them are dust collectors but there are a couple that see some use, nice bike keep those pics coming!

Aaron


----------



## kreika (Jun 11, 2018)

Beauty! More pics please of the chainguard side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

Were the fenders too far gone to save the plating or have them rechromed? This is quite a rare bike being an Arrow with a straight downtube & fluted fenders.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s the one from eBay a few years back if memory serves me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> That’s the one from eBay a few years back if memory serves me.



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barn-fresh-hiawatha-arrow-on-ebay.88438/


----------



## slick (Jun 11, 2018)

This was the only existing completely original example of an arrow with fluted fenders and deluxe stainless tank darts, chrome guard and rack in existence. All other deluxe Arrows are restored. This was the eBay bike. It exchanged hands a few times. Robert Wolfe bought it and resold it. I wish I could have afforded it at the time. It would have gotten matching patina wheels, Lobdell seat, and some new tires. That's it. They'e only original once. And as far as Arrows go, there are less than a dozen in original paint. Unmolested.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 13, 2018)

Alan W said:


> View attachment 821599View attachment 821600 Many thanks to all that helped with info and parts.
> A smile from a pile.



Hey Alan, Real nice job !  I know those fenders were alot of work... I will have to stop over and check it out sometime. Mike in Indy


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm just diggin the gas & oil nirvana.
Cool bike too!


----------



## Rockman9 (Jun 14, 2018)

Gorgeous bike. Looks great.


----------



## removed (Jun 16, 2018)

Alan W said:


> View attachment 821599View attachment 821600 Many thanks to all that helped with info and parts.
> A smile from a pile.



Now that's how to restore a bike. sweeeeeet job.


----------



## Alan W (Jun 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Were the fenders too far gone to save the plating or have them rechromed? This is quite a rare bike being an Arrow with a straight downtube & fluted fenders.



Yes the fenders were just to bad to chrome again so look to buy a set good enough to chrome.


----------



## Alan W (Jun 27, 2018)

slick said:


> This was the only existing completely original example of an arrow with fluted fenders and deluxe stainless tank darts, chrome guard and rack in existence. All other deluxe Arrows are restored. This was the eBay bike. It exchanged hands a few times. Robert Wolfe bought it and resold it. I wish I could have afforded it at the time. It would have gotten matching patina wheels, Lobdell seat, and some new tires. That's it. They'e only original once. And as far as Arrows go, there are less than a dozen in original paint. Unmolested.



I bought it off Robbie Wolf. Your probably not to like what I do to my other two either. I’m going to ride this one to death and make it look like junk again. I like original too but this one was roached.


----------



## Alan W (Jun 27, 2018)

View attachment 830523


Alan W said:


> View attachment 821599View attachment 821600 Many thanks to all that helped with info and parts.
> A smile from a pile.[/QUOTE
> 
> The other side o


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

Alan W said:


> View attachment 830527 View attachment 830523



Sure is shiny.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2018)

Tell us more about the place where the pictures were taken.
Any shots from the inside?


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m gonna guess you get a lot of people coming down your street and taking pictures? Are you on the city council? How’d you get permits for that? Lol....so cool!


----------



## Alan W (Jun 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Tell us more about the place where the pictures were taken.
> Any shots from the inside?





Here some of the junk no repops. I like original stuff.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2018)

Absolutely, outstanding!

Thank you so much, for sharing a few pictures of your gas & oil collection.
I love it!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 28, 2018)

Holy crap!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 28, 2018)

Amazing - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Beads (Jun 28, 2018)

That is just over the top!!! Wow....


----------

